# green light fot hogs



## sweatequity (Feb 4, 2016)

I have tried hog hunting during daylight with no luck after deer season. Trail cam photos show the hogs coming to my bait stations after 730pm. 

I put up two climbers and if have a W or NW wind I can pick them off. My question: How well does a greenlight work? They are not suppose to see it, but I understand they can sense the intensity.  Can you pick out the hog you want to shoot or should you shoot immediately?

Also, how does night hunting effect the hogs? I figure after I shoot one/two I will relocate the bait stations. 

I have dug several holes with post hole diggers, filled them with corn, sweet feed and kool-aid. This seems to really bring them in and last much longer.

I just need to connect now with the AR!


----------



## kedo (Feb 5, 2016)

^ x2


----------



## GT Whitetail (Feb 5, 2016)

My wife killed a 225lb boar hog at 1 AM. I woke her up and held the green light on him for her to shoot. He nvr knew we were there. You should be able to hear them pretty good when they get to the bait - light em up with green light and have time to pick one out.
Good luck


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 5, 2016)

Green lights work but you still have to play the wind. Now I don't know if all green lights are equal. Also on full moons they seen to spook more but I'm on the ground stalking instead of being in a blind or up in a tree. At the end of this video you see them take off. They got down wind of me. The boar may a mistake of stopping.


----------



## Samoset (Feb 5, 2016)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Green lights work but you still have to play the wind. Now I don't know if all green lights are equal. Also on full moons they seen to spook more but I'm on the ground stalking instead of being in a blind or up in a tree. At the end of this video you see them take off. They got down wind of me. The boar may a mistake of stopping.



^nice^


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 6, 2016)

flynlow said:


> Green light works fine. So does red. Heck, even white lights work as long as it's not real bright and you don't shine direct light on them...keep the main beam of light high or low so you can still see them. You can also hang those cheap solar powered sidewalk type lights near your feeder. They work really good and give off just enough light to see them.
> As for when to shoot...depends on if they are skiddish. You will know based on the situation. I have seen them come in slow and cautious and you take the shot when you get it or I have seen them come in like a marching band with no care and then you pick out which one you want to start with.
> I would leave the bait where it is. They will get used to it there and come back. Good luck.



X3 this^^^^^^^ No Maintenance once you get them hung. and they should work perfect. If you want to colo them, just get some colored plastic and wrap them....Cant wait to see you get on some


----------



## thumper523 (Feb 8, 2016)

*Green Light*

I put this one up, It's a $18 Lowe's motion sensor with (3) AA batteries. I put a green cover over lens and it works great. My hogs come in around 7:30 and never had one spooked. Just put it high enough where it doesn't directly shine on them but lights the area up. I also put a blind SE of feeder about 30 yards away.


----------



## bgdeer (Feb 10, 2016)

Just build this and forget about the light and spooking the hogs.
http://nightvisionforumuk.com/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=13683&p=119804#p119804
I used it this pass weekend and killed 4 hogs from 20lbs-210lbs and they never even knew I was there.


----------



## armystrong20 (Mar 22, 2016)

i shot a 302lb boar 20 yards from me with the green light about 4 weeks ago got some more we are after the green light works real well never knew we was there


----------

